# Does Roamio allow season pass for Netflix content?



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

I currently have 3 Premieres in my home and considering upgrade to Roamio.

Does Roamio allow you to get season passes from content on Netflix? I have shows on Netflix that I like but it's a bit slow to get Netflix opened from the Tivo screen.

I see you can search and then watch a show from the Tivo website.

Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Tivo does not download netflix content, and must open the app to stream even if you jump right to the show from searching. I'm not sure what you want it to do. The software for Premiere and Roamio is the same. I believe it does launch faster on a Roamio, if that is your question.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

I was thinking you "could get show" from Netflix once a show is searched and found.

I must not be reading that correctly from Tivo site though


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If you find a show in search you can launch it from there, but it still has to launch the app then display the show so it doesn't speed anything up. 

It might be a cool feature to display your Netflix queue right in the TiVo UI or even allow you to add a show to your Netflix queue from search.


----------



## abovethesink (Aug 26, 2013)

No, but it is an awesome idea. Say you watch House of Cards on Netflix, Transparent on Amazon, or even something on Hulu Plus. You then would make a season pass with one of those services as the channel and the episodes would appear in your list. If you played one it would load the app directly to the episode. After watching it you would delete it like normal and it would disappear. In the case of say Orange is the New Black on Netflix you would get a folder with 12 episodes over night and for something on Hulu Plus you would get them weekly like normal.

Now that would be awesome. Even better would be a preloaded, unified video player that could do that AND play streams from any of the streaming services without loading another app, but that is dreaming too big for now.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

With Amazon Prime, it is streamed and nothing gets downloaded. Seasoned shows can be watched one after another, put on watch list.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

I was thinking that would've been cool. I am quite spoiled with Tivo and find myself so lazy that I don't even want to wait for Netflix to load 

Especially when all of my other shows are sitting there neatly on the Tivo itself.

Guess we will have to wait though


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I'm not sure a Netflix SP is all that important. It's not like you're going to miss a show.


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> If you find a show in search you can launch it from there, but it still has to launch the app then display the show so it doesn't speed anything up.
> 
> It might be a cool feature to display your Netflix queue right in the TiVo UI or even allow you to add a show to your Netflix queue from search.


Now that would be neat. Maybe even having a display your VUDU library as well.

- Merg


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

"Explore this show" is pretty close, 

Season Pass Manager, "Once Upon a Time" (ABC), Season Pass Info, Explore this show, Episodes, Season 1 Pilot, Watch now from Netflix.


----------



## Darkon (Sep 17, 2007)

I'd love to see this feature but won't hold my breath.


----------



## pshivers (Nov 4, 2013)

atomarchio said:


> I currently have 3 Premieres in my home and considering upgrade to Roamio.
> 
> Does Roamio allow you to get season passes from content on Netflix? I have shows on Netflix that I like but it's a bit slow to get Netflix opened from the Tivo screen.
> 
> ...


This may be close to what you are looking for....

*TiVo OnePass finds your favorite show no matter where it is
*

TiVo DVRs have been powering binge-watching since they first hit the market, but now that means something different. Instead of diving into an archive of recordings or even disc-based boxed sets, we're usually queuing up a few seasons from a streaming internet service, and now TiVo can help with that. An update coming to Roamio, Premiere and Mini devices will evolve the old "Season Pass" recording into OnePass, which searches out episodes across the multiple video apps the boxes have access to. It doesn't matter if they're recorded, have yet to air, pop up on streaming (Amazon, Netflix, Comcast VOD, Hulu, Vudu -- you get the idea) or are just coming soon to streaming, they all show up in one easy-to-navigate screen. It's a simple extension of what TiVo's various boxes already do, but it's something you won't get from cable/satellite, and set-top boxes like Roku or Apple TV usually don't have access to traditional TV sources.

http://www.engadget.com/2015/01/07/tivo-onepass/



TiVoMargret said:


> I am so happy to see the excitement for OnePass! Here is some more detailed info:
> 
> - OnePass replaces Season Pass, and adds options so that "links" to streaming videos can now appear in My Shows, right next to your recordings - making it easy to watch your favorite shows without having to figure out where to get them. OnePass works with the video providers available on TiVo, including Netflix, Amazon Instant (including Amazon Prime), Hulu Plus, Vudu, and some Cable On Demand (like Xfinity). Unlike recordings, links to streaming videos do not use any disk space.
> 
> ...


----------

